

SQL injection in one minute - detectify
http://blog.detectify.com/post/31942728649/sql-injection-in-1-min
A short 101 tutorial on how SQL-injections work
======
dguido
How many times do people need to talk about SQL injection before people
writing web apps get it? This isn't news and this isn't hard to completely
avoid. Just do it and stop being amazed every time someone puts a tick mark in
an URL parameter (or any parameter for that matter).

EDIT: I looked around this detectify website and found this gem:
[http://blog.detectify.com/post/22258359654/zerg-rush-how-
to-...](http://blog.detectify.com/post/22258359654/zerg-rush-how-to-influence-
google)

"326 exploits found"

I have so much faith that this company will do well. If you're interested in
others like it that might fair better, you can try WhiteHat Security or
Tinfoil Security, both of which do web security scanning as a service.

<https://www.whitehatsec.com/>

<https://www.tinfoilsecurity.com/>

~~~
detectify
Thanks dguido for the kind words and happy to hear you found the Zerg Rush
article. It's all true!

Email us at hello@detectify.com if you would like to get beta access to
detectify.com

